# Just had my first father son cigar..



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Tonight i had my first cigar with my father! It was awesome, I had the padron 1964 Anniversary and my father had the 1926 Aniversary Padron (courtesy of MikeZ). It was great, we went out to dinner for an hour before hand, had fantastic food and then smoked an even better cigar. It was nice to catch up and enjoy some father son time, something we havent done in a while. Its great we share a similar hobby. We just talked about politics and what not just random chatter, but i couldnt think of a better way to spend one of my last few days at home before i go back to college.

As some of you might know, earlier today i was sideswiped by some asshat who left the scene of the accident after i called the cops...a crappy morning indeed, but a great night to make up for it. Just want to thank MikeZ again for supplying the wares for tonight. I really enjoyed everything, just felt i would share that with my fellow BOTL's and SOTL's. Hope everyone enjoyed there smoked tonight as much as i did.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Great way to cap off an otherwise pissy day..thanks for sharing!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great story. Every chance I get I have a smoke with my father. Keep it up. Hope your ok.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the great day. I hope you two have many more.

Scottie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Memory that will last forever...had my first cigar with my dad back in November, then gave him his first Habano in June. Congrats to you Golfman, what a great memory to have.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Thats really cool. I hope to have a son someday to smoke with.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Most of my best smokes are sitting out by the pond with my son...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I can remember the first one smoked with my dad. I still enjoy smoking with my dad.

Memories are priceless.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm glad you got to enjoy a time like that. 

My dad has passed away and I never got to do those things with him. My father-in-law is who I share smokes with and I wouldn't trade those times for the world. He's been like a father to me since I began dating his daughter some 27 years ago when we were 13 years old. When he's gone, I'll always remember our evenings together - he and his Padron Fumas and me and my selection for the evening... PRICELESS!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Golfman, sorry to hear about the jerk that swiped your car. The story about you and your Dad sharing a fine smoke definitely sounds like it made up for a crappy first part of the day. Funny how a nice cigar and good company can really lift you out of the doldrums. Best of luck with the coming school year!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I never got to share that moment with my pop. Mine was not a storybook childhood to say the least. So much so you can bet yer ass that aint gonna happen with Zach or Mack(son#2)We've shared some cigars and it's always a good time, as long as the boy stays out of my humis things will stay just great


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Glad you got to share such a cool moment. Make sure you do more of it, as often as you can.
I can really relate to it as it is something I get a kick out of on a regular basis with my dad, my son and myself sitting down to enjoy a stick, or two, or......
To have three generations sitting down and enjoying a great cigar is a great moment to be forever enjoyed.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Great going Golfman, sounds like you had a great experience. My dad passed away before I started smoking cigars and during every single cigar I smoke I think what it would have been like if I'd got my dad into this hobby with me. I would give everything I have to sit and have a smoke with my dad just one time. But I love the time that sitting with a smoke gives me to reflect....and think about what we'll smoke in heaven!

:al Here's to many more father/son smokes for you Golfman.:w


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

My father is by no means an emotional person, but could definitly tell he enjoyed spending the time with me. My parents have recently separated so any time i get to spend with him is precious. But lighting up a stogie with him...that is priceless.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Very cool. Last time my dad was out to visit, I was trying to come up with a way to smoke with him. We did not have a relationship for the first 35 years of my life due to a divorce. This seals it. We are going to sit down and have a cigar.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is awesome, I would love to have the opportunity to do so one day. My dad and I share other things though. Thanks for sharing.


----------

